# McLaren Manchester Disaster



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If you have 40 mins free , listen to this disaster


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you summarise? 

40 minutes is a very long time to take to document faults on a car.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Cut short... if you have crazy loot to blow on a car and want a one that looks like a dayglow push-up, buy a McLaren. But, don't expect it to work properly and for the love at all that is holy, don't buy it from McLaren Manchester as they reportedly suck major ass on the customer service side of things.
Oh, and you are welcome that I watched this 40 minute eye-rolling whine-fest for you. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not that I know many McLaren owners, but there is too many stories of the ownership experience being horrific. 

I've read a few thread in the past and owners are as equally upset and sensitive. They know they've bought into issues and try hard to defend.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Cut short... if you have crazy loot to blow on a car and want a one that looks like a dayglow push-up, buy a McLaren. But, don't expect it to work properly and for the love at all that is holy, don't buy it from McLaren Manchester as they reportedly suck major ass on the customer service side of things.
> Oh, and you are welcome that I watched this 40 minute eye-rolling whine-fest for you. :thumb:


I thought I could skip my way through it, but that really was an unbearable mash-up of waffle.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

bildo said:


> I thought I could skip my way through it, but that really was an unbearable mash-up of waffle.


I endured it from start to finish and I couldn't agree more, admittedly, the way they were treated by the Dealer wasn't good, but that's nothing new where any Main Dealers are concerned.

I think in the sons case regarding the LT, if you can only just afford the repayments, then maybe McLaren ownership isn't for him, because I would imagine, even with a warranty, there are going to be some pretty hefty bills involved in the upkeep of this car.

But, the bit that made me smile was the father, where he found the 720s hard to drive under winter driving conditions using standard tyres, what the hell was this guy expecting from a 700hp car.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> But, the bit that made me smile was the father, where he found the 720s hard to drive under winter driving conditions using standard tyres, what the hell was this guy expecting from a 700hp car.


Yeah guv, its a bit skittish on wet leaves. :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yeah guv, its a bit skittish on wet leaves. :lol:


'Wrong type of leaves sir.......'


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Friend had a 570S for a time. It did not stay for long....

Mind you, Ferrari have not been much better with his 488!!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You ought of known that a supercar is trouble.

The dealer has better things to do than attend to your problems.

Once you have paid for the car sir we will fix it at your inconvenience, it's just the way we do business.


----------



## JayEmm (Aug 18, 2013)

bildo said:


> I thought I could skip my way through it, but that really was an unbearable mash-up of waffle.


There is a reason that the first thing I say in the video is that I'm going to waffle on for a while...


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

JayEmm said:


> There is a reason that the first thing I say in the video is that I'm going to waffle on for a while...


I like a man that is true to his word 

But on a serious note and just out of curiosity, how are the guys getting on with the McLarens?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

TBH this seems to be a re-occuring theme nowadays especially where dealerships are owned under a group banner. 
But the service provided from the supplying dealer feels down right disgraceful for me, more so considering the massive financial figures involved.
Whilst I'll probably never be in the position to even consider buying a car of that value (winning the Lottery aside) all dealerships/manufacturers do need to show a reasonable level of customer care.
In the past I've walked out of dealerships due to sales persons attitudes etc and went elsewhere sometimes even if the deal elsewhere was not as good overall, my reasoning for this is, what if I get an issue later with the car, how will I get treated if this is what the sales service is like?

John


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like they're no Lexus dealer. What's the saying, don't buy a supercar unless you can afford to buy two. Maintenance is a killer.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> all dealerships/manufacturers do need to show a reasonable level of customer care.


When I have contacted BMW Customer Service they spin the line that dealers are not BMW. I point out to them that the dealer is showing them in a bad light. It makes no difference. They don't really care. What damage can I do?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The company I worked with had a meeting with McLaren several years ago- they were in a panic as they had concluded that they needed help to train their staff on handling customers and selling. They admitted that they felt this would not be necessary and that demand would exceed supply. They were unbelievably arrogant and up themselves, they wanted me to do it for well below market rate because "Having us a client will help secure business from lesser manufacturers"

We politely declined to quote - I need to like who I work with and they had "problem client" written all over them - people I know who do carry out work with them all say they are a nightmare to deal with


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> When I have contacted BMW Customer Service they spin the line that dealers are not BMW. I point out to them that the dealer is showing them in a bad light. It makes no difference. They don't really care. What damage can I do?


BMW Customer service is just as bad through email and phone calls. Email sent last Monday about a well documented issue with N55 engine. Email back Thursday evening. Apparently 48 -72 hours is acceptable for a reply. Like come on I've got a car I can't drive

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The whole country is pervaded by people who simply do not give a fudge though it is apparently AOK to screw every last cent out of people howsoever you can.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I gave up on my local dealership, complete bellen#s . Luckily found a great Indy , that’s the way forward. If these dealers had competition they would step up their game.


----------

